# Shark Day auf Tele5



## Akrueger100 (4 Apr. 2015)

15:05-16:44

Supershark

16:44-18:30

Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus

18:30-20:15

Mega Shark vs. Mecha Shark

20:15-22:06

2-Head Shark Attack

22:06-23:50

Ghost Shark-Die Legende Lebt






​


----------



## comatron (4 Apr. 2015)

Nicht nur Shark Day, auch SchleFaZ - Day !


----------

